
The first app that gives you Bitcoin when you shop online or in-store - Coinmiles
http://www.coinmiles.io
======
Coinmiles
We built the first app that gives you Bitcoin when you shop online or in-
store. It is available now for iOS and Android, or you can shop directly from
our web app by going to coinmiles.io. Only available in Canada for now.

The app is free and will pay you in Bitcoin when you shop as you normally do.

We have more than 200 partners waiting for you and you can even expect a
little gift when you sign up!

